# Couple of plants to id



## Carson789 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have 2 plants that i need help with the id


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

first 1 is Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 
second 1 i think is a lily can u take pics of the leaves?


----------



## Carson789 (Feb 26, 2018)

Dutch much the 2nd plant doesnt have any leaves it is just a tall grass like plant and the first i dont think is micro sword i have that in my tank too but this has much wider leaves


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ah ok nvm then, kind of looked as if it had a leaf to me. Sorry


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think I see a pot of _Lilaeopsis_ in there but the planted one looks like a _Sagittaria_.


----------

